
'We've bred them to their limit': death rates surge for female pigs in US(2018) - onetimemanytime
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/oct/01/death-rates-surge-female-pigs-us
======
skilled
And people can openheartedly justify eating meat after seeing some bullshit
like this?

~~~
onetimemanytime
this is because they want to squeeze every little penny from it. Big AG firms
compete on price and we see this, plus tasteless meat. Cheap but tasteless and
unethical.

